# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Prdoruesit e Unix >  Si te instaloj ndonje Fjalor Shqip anlglisht ne linux UBUNTU ?

## florieconomy

PErshendetje !
mund te me ndihmoje te instolaj ndonje fjalor falas anglisht shqip ne UBUNTU , linux.

Programet e Windowsit nuk me instalohen, nuk e dua me google translate, 
dua thjeshte nje software .Faleminderit

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

google search

veren e ke falas ;p

----------


## Mr-Bledi

vendos WINE tek ubuntu edhe jepi zjarr!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

